# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How do you relax enough to enter sleep paralysis?

## a.nomad

I've had many LDs before, mostly from using the saltcube timer or by doing reality checks for DILDS, but i've never consciously been able to make that transition over to mind-awake body-asleep.  I really want to have a traditional OBE or WILD this way, and i've been trying for a while.

i wake up ahead of time, sometimes in the middle of the morning after an REM period.  i lay still, do deep breathing relaxation and meditation, but never enter SP.  i lay still for sometimes like a half an hour with no advancement.  i don't move any part of my body, i keep my eyes still, but still to no avail.  i'm getting sick on relying on lucid aids and really want to "naturally" project.

any and all help would be much appreciated!  im confident that once i reach SP, i'll be able to get out, its just getting there is too difficult for me.

----------


## mylucidworld

I enter sp frequently, but i don't try to. One way of entering it is to lay in bed and constantly switch your attention of your thoughts, i do this regular which explains why i enter it so often.

----------


## ninja9578

You're bored and you're thinking about it too much.  You need to have your mind doing something so that you don't get stressed out that you're not there yet.  People use many approaches to do this.  Here is mine.

----------


## Adam

I avoid trying to enter Sp really when I WILD - Something I just is concentrating on feelings rather than visuals. OKay so what I do in a very short description is:

 - Sleep about 11pm

 - Awake after about 5 hours

 - Get up, get a drink, back to bed after about 5-7 minutes

 - Don't think about visualisations and trying to reach SP - for me I think this makes your mind too occupied and too many people find it hard to LD from this. What I concentrate on is making my body FEEL sensations

 -When lying in bed after about 5-10 minutes when my heart rate is back down to a normal level I think about my body moving, and shifting in my bed, now it shifts in random ways and nothign I control. Basically shifting forward, backwards, down - where ever my body feels like shifting I go with it and often this goes on and when it becomes so powerful that it actually feels like I am really moving, and moving fast do I know I am becoming lucid.

 - From here I stop and get out of bed (lucid) RC to confirm etc and there you have it, and easy WILD.

Let me know if you want more details  ::D:

----------


## a_dreamer

well a friend of mine says he has SP once ever week or so without trying.
I had SP without trying before too, not as much as my friend here.
My friend, is a worked up guy. hes got a messed up sleeping pattern and tons of stress. Hes got like 3 AP classes, does all his HW which takes him like 5 hours everyday, drinks coffee, 2 hour sleep, allnighters, waking up and sleeping at different times. theres no rest for this kid. Hes got soo much on his mind and hes extremely tired everyday.
Physically exhausting your body and keeping your mind awake is the key.

Sleep deprivation + Stress = Sleep paralysis.

thats one way to get it

----------


## a.nomad

> I avoid trying to enter Sp really when I WILD - Something I just is concentrating on feelings rather than visuals. OKay so what I do in a very short description is:
> 
>  - Sleep about 11pm
> 
>  - Awake after about 5 hours
> 
>  - Get up, get a drink, back to bed after about 5-7 minutes
> 
>  - Don't think about visualisations and trying to reach SP - for me I think this makes your mind too occupied and too many people find it hard to LD from this. What I concentrate on is making my body FEEL sensations
> ...




Yes, i would definitely be appreciative of more details.  Feeling sensations is a great way to induce meditative trances, but i never thought about using it for entering SP.

Thanks to everyone else as well, I'll try and incorporate a little of each into my experimentations.

----------


## Adam

Drop me a PM some time if you do  :smiley:

----------


## metallicapro

I just tried lding last night and i used the brainwave gen with the deep relaxation preset.  i myself could achieve sp with or without BWG.
...Anyway, i was lying there for about 40 mins doing many relaxation and focus techniques, and i was able to force myself in to sp, something that i havent done in a while becuase i havent been practising for about a month. but on my first try in one month i was successfull in achieving sp but since i was fresh into lucid dreaming again, i got too excited and was not able to enter an OBE. I am going to try again tonight, and throughout the day today i was doing reality checks, so maybe now even if I do not perform a successful WILD, then maybe i will be able to entera lucid dream.

----------


## CrazyInSane

I've often had success in getting to SP by concentrating on the tick-tock sound of my wall clock. The concentration part keeps your mind aware, and yet it also keeps your mind off your body. This is good because it will keep the chance of movement to a minimum. trust me, you'll be in SP in no time if you concentrate on a non-body related constant rhythmic sound.

----------


## Sean999

> I've often had success in getting to SP by concentrating on the tick-tock sound of my wall clock. The concentration part keeps your mind aware, and yet it also keeps your mind off your body. This is good because it will keep the chance of movement to a minimum. trust me, you'll be in SP in no time if you concentrate on a non-body related constant rhythmic sound.



Sounds like a good idea, I'm going to try it out.





> - Sleep about 11pm
> 
> - Awake after about 5 hours
> 
> - Get up, get a drink, back to bed after about 5-7 minutes
> 
> - Don't think about visualisations and trying to reach SP - for me I think this makes your mind too occupied and too many people find it hard to LD from this. What I concentrate on is making my body FEEL sensations
> 
> -When lying in bed after about 5-10 minutes when my heart rate is back down to a normal level I think about my body moving, and shifting in my bed, now it shifts in random ways and nothign I control. Basically shifting forward, backwards, down - where ever my body feels like shifting I go with it and often this goes on and when it becomes so powerful that it actually feels like I am really moving, and moving fast do I know I am becoming lucid.
> ...



To a.nomad, I've done what Adam here does, minus the WBTB, and it works like a charm. I haven't actually entered SP using this technique, but that is mainly because of my beginners excitement.

Basically, induce the sensations yourself. You'd be surprised how well it works.

----------


## youngjedi

i personally have not had any lucid dreams at the moment but i have been able to get myself into sleep paralysis about 4 times within my first two days of trying to WILD. the best time to do it i think is during small hour naps after youve been up for like 4 hours, listening to binaural beats will help with the process as well. i get to the point were i hear a loud buzzing sound and seem to wake up but in my dream as i know i am still asleep, at that point i get too excited or scared and wake myself up. three of the times i try to wake up but i find it takes about 5 to 10 seconds before i fully am able to. any tips on how to stay calm and stay in the dream state?

----------


## IAmCoder

I always found the best way to relax is to strain the muscles in your body for a few seconds and then relax them. Start with your feet - clench your toes as hard as possible for a few seconds and then completely relax them. Then your calves, thighs, buttocks, stomach, back, chest, biceps, hands, neck and finally your facial muscles. Once you have gone through all them do a finally scrunch up of your entire body and relax completely.

After that you might want to image climbing down into a cave or down a flight of stairs to the sound of a drumbeat and focus on the feeling of gravity pulling you down.

----------


## elucid

I have a good method for this, "Just do nothing". You should gradually start to become more relaxed as time lapses.

----------


## mcwillis

Ive never tried it but emulating your breathing pattern that you normally have whilst asleep is supposed to be an extremely effective and fast method.

----------


## r2d2651

I know what ALWAYS gets me into SP! This is because I have a cool mom but yeah... Let's say I only get 4 hours of sleep the previous night, I explain this to my mother the following morning and if she's feeling generous we will pull a fake attempt at going to school... I'll go to school, go to my locker to pretend to do stuff, brag to my friends that I get to go home and then pathetically and shamelessly take my self to the office with a sickly face and tell them I had just thrown up. My mom, still in the parking lot will be called and will drive around to take me home.

As soon as I get to bed I almost instantly go into SP... But this was before I knew how to utilize it <.<

It seems the lack of sleep and the frantic rush of getting ready are what make me really tired and ready to enter SP...

----------


## IAmCoder

> I'll go to school, go to my locker to pretend to do stuff, brag to my friends that I get to go home and then pathetically and shamelessly take my self to the office with a sickly face and tell them I had just thrown up. My mom, still in the parking lot will be called and will drive around to take me home.



Shame, what an effort for her. Ever considered just taking a sick note with the next day?  ::idea::

----------


## mcwillis

> I've had many LDs before, mostly from using the saltcube timer



Nick Newport doesn't use the saltcube timer he devised anymore.  I found out yesterday that he just uses sleep breathing and says he can enter full sleep paralysis in as little as 15 seconds.

----------


## Jay12341235

> Nick Newport doesn't use the saltcube timer he devised anymore.  I found out yesterday that he just uses sleep breathing and says he can enter full sleep paralysis in as little as 15 seconds.



 Nick newport is full of beans. That's not at all realistic and he wants to sell his product  :smiley:

----------


## mcwillis

> Nick newport is full of beans. That's not at all realistic and he wants to sell his product



In fact the information is free and out there.  He is an adept at WILD's.  That is the quickest he has done it and shows the awesome potential of using sleep breathing.  You aren't an adept and your research skills are clearly as poor as your lucid dreaming skills.

----------


## Jay12341235

> In fact the information is free and out there.  He is an adept at WILD's.  That is the quickest he has done it and shows the awesome potential of using sleep breathing.  You aren't an adept and your research skills are clearly as poor as your lucid dreaming skills.



Actually you'll find my research skills are quite exceptional  :wink2:  


Why you ask? Because I went to his website, clicked on the first thing I saw, and hey! What's that? 

Presenting...

Why, it's a sales page! You see, he gives out the free information (the VERY bad free information) to lure you in, and you're an example that it works

Unless you can personally attest to the sleep breathing mumbo-jumbo, because he hasn't shown me anything but his abilities in Windows Movie Maker, we can both see that my research skills are not nearly as bad as my lucid dreaming skills.

Pre sleep is essential for 90% of the population to enter sleep paralysis. Not a special breathing pattern silly goose

----------


## Omnilucid

Aside from "doing nothing and lay there" you can prepare for that before you go to sleep lol.
Stretch your arms,leg,fingers,cheeks (jaws) massage your muscle areas,etc. Releasing the strains.
I tried it (seen it from a vid, i bet some of us seen that vid too on youtube lol) and yea it work, it's easy to relax and the urge to move/uncomfortable lessens.

Ofcourse meditate also lol.

----------


## mcwillis

> Actually you'll find my research skills are quite exceptional



So what audio recorder have you used to record the patterns of your breathing sleep if you're exceptional at researching new methods?





> Why, it's a sales page! You see, he gives out the free information (the VERY bad free information) to lure you in, and you're an example that it works



So every course that is for sale is just a big lie to take our money?  His techniques work very, very well, you haven't used your exceptional research skills to study the posts people have left at the free saltcube forum.  





> Unless you can personally attest to the sleep breathing mumbo-jumbo, because he hasn't shown me anything but his abilities in Windows Movie Maker, we can both see that my research skills are not nearly as bad as my lucid dreaming skills.



Ive just ordered an audio recorder from Japan to accurately record my breathing patterns whilst I'm asleep.





> Pre sleep is essential for 90% of the population to enter sleep paralysis. Not a special breathing pattern silly goose



I'm looking forward to proving you wrong.

----------


## Jay12341235

> I'm looking forward to proving you wrong.



 I hope you do, but at the same time I doubt you will

----------


## mcwillis

> I hope you do, but at the same time I doubt you will



I'll send you a special PM just in case you miss the post of my experimental results.

----------


## chess92

> I enter sp frequently, but i don't try to. One way of entering it is to lay in bed and constantly switch your attention of your thoughts, i do this regular which explains why i enter it so often.



tried this "switching your thoughts thing" last night.....sleep paralysis then lucid....awesomeness!

----------


## Jay12341235

> tried this "switching your thoughts thing" last night.....sleep paralysis then lucid....awesomeness!



Did you do this before any pre-sleeping? That's very interesting btw! And how often do you have SP?

----------


## spazitude80

> I've had many LDs before, mostly from using the saltcube timer or by doing reality checks for DILDS, but i've never consciously been able to make that transition over to mind-awake body-asleep.  I really want to have a traditional OBE or WILD this way, and i've been trying for a while.
> 
> i wake up ahead of time, sometimes in the middle of the morning after an REM period.  i lay still, do deep breathing relaxation and meditation, but never enter SP.  i lay still for sometimes like a half an hour with no advancement.  i don't move any part of my body, i keep my eyes still, but still to no avail.  i'm getting sick on relying on lucid aids and really want to "naturally" project.
> 
> any and all help would be much appreciated!  im confident that once i reach SP, i'll be able to get out, its just getting there is too difficult for me.



I have problems with sleep paralysis too. alot of the time I'll actually enter a dream before actually being paralysed.  First off I thin your tryin too hard someone mentioned breathing patterns.  Yes trick your body into thinking your asleep that includes breath in breath out like your sleeping in a nice rhythem,  snore if that helps.  Some things I do is actually do a wild same way as normal from a lucid dream usually from a false awakening when you wake up do a rc if you find your still asleep lay back down close your eyes but not too tight problem with this is you won't see any hypnogocic imaging which is half the fun.  Your already in SP while dreaming so now all you gotta do is enter wild.  You may say whats the point.  Well Easy dream creation and full awareness create a story and live it out.

Another one is wake yourself up from a lucid dream keep your eyes closed if you broke SP it won't be long before your paralyzed again.  also someone mentioned don't think too much good advice try repeating a mantra to keep your mind awake.  Also optimum brain chemastry is important try to achieve wild between the hours of 3-5.  Hmm could try the stop drop and roll technique too.  Try this lay on your back with your hands above your head do not cross your legs or touch your hands together as soon as your body sends a strong roll over signal like a discomfortable something or whatever than roll into a comfortable position and FREEZE do not move at all.

Do not confuse this technique with what to do when on fire.

----------


## Scionox

http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...explained.html
You do not ever reach sleep paralysis while WILDing and you don't need to anyway! Those are natural sensations of relaxation and falling asleep. Sleep paralysis itself is a rare condition that don't even happens to all people and if it happens, it usually only once or twice through lifetime, it only happens often with people with sleep disorders, and you can't force it to happen in any way as far as i know.  ::reading::

----------


## gab

Old thread. Closed.

----------

